# Flat panel assistance...



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

I am interested in buying a 50" flat panel TV. I am looking to spend around $2000, hopefully less. I will use it for everything, tv, dvd, xbox360. What would you recommend? I was looking into the panny th50px77u. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I am surprised nobody answered till now:sneeky:...Anyway, you can't go wrong with a Panny. The a.m screen is on my list of soon upgrades:T


----------



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

I was also pretty surprised that i had no replies. I ended up getting the panny, actually i got it today. I couldnt pass up the deal. I love it, it looks great.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

How does it look with an SD source?


----------



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

Most channels look pretty good. Not perfect but very good still. Its not grainy or anything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a latest generation panny plasma and it is great.


----------

